

Ask YC: Demos of our apps at submission? - jmtame

For the upcoming application round, is it ok to record a short demo of people on our team demo'ing parts of our app (similar to what divvyshot did)?
======
pg
You can add a link to such a demo in the demo field, but please don't put it
in the field for the video. That's supposed to be just people talking into the
camera, and we don't want it to turn into an arms race.

Also, if your demo doesn't get to the point within about 10 seconds, we'll
just click on Back. I realize this sounds harsh, but this is a fact about
investors generally, not just us.

------
gojomo
You don't need anyone's permission to market yourselves in the most effective
ways you can dream up.

